# Microsoft Word 2010 becoming unresponsive/frozen



## andrewset (Sep 17, 2007)

Hello,

I'm using Windows 8 on a very new i5 desktop computer, and Microsoft Word 2010 too often freezes/becomes unresponsive, to the point where I must open Task Manager and close it down. It's happened enough times that I'm finally putting the effort in to look for answers. Is there a way to find out what's causes the crashes or steps I can take to help alleviate Word 2010 crashes in general?

Thanks!


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi

Please do not cross post at other forums - it only wastes everyone's time. Remember, we are all volunteers and you may not receive a reply immediately.

Microsoft Word 2010 becoming unresponsive/frozen - BleepingComputer.com

Have you tried starting Word in Safe Mode? It could be an Add-in that's causing the problem.


----------



## andrewset (Sep 17, 2007)

Glaswegian said:


> Hi
> 
> Please do not cross post at other forums - it only wastes everyone's time. Remember, we are all volunteers and you may not receive a reply immediately.
> 
> ...


Wow I didn't know Tech Support Forum | Experts Online now for FREE Support! is affiliated with Bleeping Computer - Technical Support and Computer Help ? Or, if it isn't that you're affiliated, how did you know I posted there too? I received a response faster here, so I'm wondering which site to use in the future if I ditch one. Is there any particular reason that I should consider one a bit more suited to my usual needs than the other? I don't know how to choose.

Yes I Googled the issue before posting and tried the Safe Mode thing already but the answer I couldn't find is how to disabled Add-ins. How to do so?

Thanks!

Edit: Maybe I don't have any Add-ins anyway and that's why I don't know how to disable them: I checked now and I only see 4 of them under "Inactive Application Add-ins" which might mean they're already disabled, or, at least, Inactive?


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi

We are a separate forum and while we have some connections with other forums we are not "affiliated" in any sense. I simply chanced upon your thread when reviewing possible solutions. I don't mind which site you use but posting the same problem across different sites wastes our resources and your time.

Have a look here to review the current state of your add-ins

Office 2010 add-ins manager: how to enable, disable,add or remove add-ins?

Let me know if that helps.


----------

